# Advice on place to live to develope rafting skills



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello my wife and I are new members to Mnt. Buzz. 
We are looking for some advice. Currently living in Whistler BC for the ski season and are looking at moving south for the spring/summer/fall. Growing up in Vt and NH I rafted and kayaked into my 30's. Now at 50+ looking to get back into the sport. As an airline pilot I need to be within 2 hr's of an airport with descent service as I am based in Anc Ak. Hood River for PDX,Coloma Ca 45 min of Sac. seem like good choices for commuting to work. 
We want to start with some river courses to get our boat handling skills to a safe level including the swift river rescue course. Current boat of choice is the Aire Super Duper Puma with a fishing frame.Drifting the Kenai AK for salmon in the fall. The Amer. Fork seems like it might have more options then the area around Hood River, but this is where I need some advice also weight in on my boat of chioce. Two people and a dog, overnight trips on occasion, novice paddlers and fisherman. 
Happy New Year
Cheers
David and Trish Ferguson


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd recommend Glenwood Springs, Colorado .......if you can afford it.


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks, I use to live in Silverthorne Summit County area and loved it. I will look into it
Cheers
David


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Coloma, CA is great but TINY as far as a town goes. If you want a bit more of a life but are interested in the foothills of the Sierra, try Auburn (still SAC airport) or Truckee (close to Reno and not much further from SAC than Coloma).


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Idaho is the best state for rafting. Hood is best place to creek boat.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

If you stick to the western us, you'll most likely have a short season and only a handful of rivers...and then if they are pay to play permitted rivers, you wont be doing much rafting at all.

I live by the green and yampa...but I have to drive down to the Colorado to raft 90% of the time.

Move to the east coast if you want some freedom to raft when and where you please.

I suggest charleston, wv area anywhere up to Pittsburgh.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Dont judge the west by Colorado alone - there's a lot of water in Idaho, Oregon and Washington all year. Colorado is one of the drier spots out here. Also, as the above poster found out, if you want to raft don't move to northwestern Colorado.


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Seattle puts you within an +/- 1hr from class II-V, 365 days/year.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Salida,CO is the best of the best. But keep it a secret.


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Boise


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Brian if you could pick a couple places (towns) what would you rec.? in the area where you raft. We live in a travel trailer so are choices are really open? Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Brian, if you could pick a couple of towns what would be your choices? We also like the idea of being able to do some climbing and skiing thats why I was thinking Hood River.
We have never lived out in this part of the country and the RV parks are starting to fill up for the spring so we don't want to get left out by waiting to long.
Thanks again
David


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

boldtwatermann said:


> Coloma, CA is great but TINY as far as a town goes. If you want a bit more of a life but are interested in the foothills of the Sierra, try Auburn (still SAC airport) or Truckee (close to Reno and not much further from SAC than Coloma).


Just fiqured out how to answer with the message sent, thanks for the input on Coloma. I will look into Auburn and Truckee. We picked Hood River thinking about the climbing and skiing possibilities that time of year. Cheers


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Buena Vista, Co. 3-4 boating from March to October on the Ark with a ton of climbing. Also have Ski Cooper, Monarch and Copper Mountain within an hour. Plus fantastic mountain biking and trout fishing, a couple of wilderness areas and a reasonable cost of living. Just not much for work...


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Gonna come off as a dick to a lot of people on this forum but the Arkansas does not hve as long of a season as everyone who lives in the valley seems to think especially for this guy who wants to raft. Don't get me wrong, it's fun but is not in the same league as a lot of the Rivers in the northwest for much of the year. Hood river would be a great choice with the hood, Clackamas, white salmon, washougal, deschutes and a ton of other raft able rivers running over 1000 CFs for most of the year. Southern Oregon also a good choice. Missoula might be a dark horse as well with the alberton gorge, lochsa, and really close to the salmon. Then again, you are in whistler, why leave bc?


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

*Thanks Paulk, for the Advice.*



paulk said:


> Gonna come off as a dick to a lot of people on this forum but the Arkansas does not hve as long of a season as everyone who lives in the valley seems to think especially for this guy who wants to raft. Don't get me wrong, it's fun but is not in the same league as a lot of the Rivers in the northwest for much of the year. Hood river would be a great choice with the hood, Clackamas, white salmon, washougal, deschutes and a ton of other raft able rivers running over 1000 CFs for most of the year. Southern Oregon also a good choice. Missoula might be a dark horse as well with the alberton gorge, lochsa, and really close to the salmon. Then again, you are in whistler, why leave bc?


Thanks I will look into the other river's you mentioned. Being able to jumpseat out of PDX to Anc makes my life alot easier. Wwhats your thoughts on the Aire Super Duper Puma


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

New York has more whitewater than any other state, just check aw's river database.


----------



## Flyingmike (May 13, 2013)

Who do you fly for? I'm assuming FedEx or AK. I am also an airline captain. I live in Boise and LOVE everything this state has to offer. 30-45 min. drive from Boise and you can be running class III-IV. So many options for running everything from class II-V within a two hour drive, and I haven't even touched the numbers of multi-day trips that can be taken. Some of these are by permit only, some are not.


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Mike
UPS based in Anc. Thanks for the advice on ID. I have to check jumpseats on UPS out of Boise. Trying to avoid going to SDF then up to Anc. 
Portland goes down to Ont then up to Anc. so it makes for an easy commute on the company. We are thinking May/June in Hood River then move the RV over to Idaho or the Tetons for a few months. Whats your thoughts on a Aire Super duper Puma for floating and fishing? 
When we get to Idaho i will let you know.
Cheers
David 
[email protected]


----------



## Flyingmike (May 13, 2013)

SDP is a fine boat if it's only two of you and you don't plan on doing extended trips beyond 3 days. If you pack light and minimize you can do a 3 day comfortably on a SDP. Great boat for paddle/oar rig for day trips as well as 1-2 day fishing trips solo or with your wife...again, you'd have to pack appropriately. SDP does work fine for a multi-day adventure if you are solo....or if your wife has her own raft/cataraft to row. 

If you want to take longer trips, 5-7 day range, and you will both be on one boat, I'd recommend going with a 14' raft. It's wider, more stable in bigger water, can carry more gear, and you both will be more comfortable. 

As far as rafts go...everyone will have an opinion. I prefer Maravia rafts and Aire catarafts. My good friend prefers Aire products, period. Try and row each and decide what you like. I prefer the Maravia because it feels like it tracks better and moves quicker. The Aire floor has an option for a sealed floor, but I've never rowed one. I assume it would row like a Maravia. The non-sealed floor carries water that acts as ballast. It tends to make the boat feel "heavier" to me. Some like that, some don't. It's all personal preference. 

I ran the Main Salmon twice last year in our Maravia. Once solo and once carrying all of my wife's gear in addition to my own. I spent a fair amount of time fishing between rapids. From April-August I was on a river 2-4 days a week. Two trips down the Main Salmon, one Selway trip, three trips to the Lochsa, and numerous (close to 100) trips on the Payette River and it's tributaries. Did it all without using a lick of vacation time. Furthest drive time was 8 hours (Selway) and I broke that up over two days (had to run the Lochsa on the way!!!) 

Idaho is a playground for whitewater. My wife and I celebrated New Years Day by rafting the Snake between Hagerman and Bliss, ID. with a rowdy crowd of 27 plus our two crazy carcasses.


----------



## nezbit (Nov 17, 2013)

The SDP is a 14 footer, just not as wide as most "traditional" 14 foot rafts.
Without the thwarts there should be plenty of room for a couple people to cruise for days. 
Depending on skill level, the raft can handle a very broad range of water. IMO.


----------



## jackinjacksonhole (Jan 26, 2011)

Howdy. I grew up in Boise and spent 2000-2011 in JH , wyo. My last few years have been in S. Oregon. I would go towards the Tetons!! We have no snow pack to speak of after a hard summer. The only snow is in Utah and Wyoming.


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

jackinjacksonhole said:


> Howdy. I grew up in Boise and spent 2000-2011 in JH , wyo. My last few years have been in S. Oregon. I would go towards the Tetons!! We have no snow pack to speak of after a hard summer. The only snow is in Utah and Wyoming.


Thanks for the advice we are planning on heading that way for Aug/Sept. I want my wife to climb the Grand and see the Tetons and Yellowstone.
Cheers


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Kayenta


----------



## fast eddy (Jun 16, 2011)

*Snake River*

your lifestyle is tailor-maid for Jackson Hole. We don't have it all but we have a lot of what you are looking for in life. I run the canyon sometimes 20 times a summer and never tire of it. We can find room for your RV and once a resident there are no income taxes.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

BrianK said:


> Dont judge the west by Colorado alone - *there's a lot of water in Idaho, Oregon and Washington all year.* Colorado is one of the drier spots out here. Also, as the above poster found out, if you want to raft don't move to northwestern Colorado.


That might not be so true this year. We have had a great couple few years but this year is not adding up like the ones before. Just saying!


----------



## davidferguson (Dec 17, 2013)

*Contact info*



Flyingmike said:


> Who do you fly for? I'm assuming FedEx or AK. I am also an airline captain. I live in Boise and LOVE everything this state has to offer. 30-45 min. drive from Boise and you can be running class III-IV. So many options for running everything from class II-V within a two hour drive, and I haven't even touched the numbers of multi-day trips that can be taken. Some of these are by permit only, some are not.



Hi Mike 
Looking like ID for us this spring I would like to speak with you over the phone some time tons of ? That you most likely have an answer to!! 
[email protected]
305-794-9765 
Thanks 
David and Trish ferguson


----------

